# Graphic Era University, Dehradun



## rahul_c (Jul 3, 2012)

How is this college? Recently went there, the campus and staff were very nice. But the fee is very high! Tuition fees alone is ~1.8 lakhs per annum. I dont want to end up loosing all my dad's savings and be job less after graduation. I got CSE, but not sure if it will be worth it.
Last yr average placement was Rs 1,80,000 (~800 students) also 11 students were placed in samsung with 8 lakh per annum package.


----------



## Anand_Tux (Jul 6, 2012)

May be you should checkout this  link--does anyone know how is the graphic era university dehradun? what is its average package?


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 6, 2012)

OK, but now it has got back it's recognized status and has also opened 2 colleges under it. They also changed faculty and hired IITians, lots of M. Tech & PHDs too. Fee though also has been increased from this yr.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 8, 2012)

for studying college is just a forced platform . You can do other things at college but learning is not a thing which you will do there .If you want to learn truly then you have to study on your own . Internet is 100 times better resource then college .

college faculty will mess your concepts. In the beginning everything will look cool and beautiful but you will get the bitter reality slowly slowly as you will spend your time in classroom.

Most of the faculty is old students of that college .They sometime hire fresh graduates to teach students .


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 8, 2012)

i am in graphic era university ...ya i heard they have steeply increased the fees ..on other hand u have the benefits like our college is included in the top priority of infosys ..and aslo it has recieved its deemed university status u dont have to worry about any think cse/it/ece have very nice placement i too am in cse u will have an excellent teaching staff here i am fully satisfied by the way faculty teaches students and teachers specially focuses on  programming skills of students ..tats a + point for cse students so i wish u all the best ....u can ask me further if u want ...



krazylearner said:


> for studying college is just a forced platform . You can do other things at college but learning is not a thing which you will do there .If you want to learn truly then you have to study on your own . Internet is 100 times better resource then college .
> 
> college faculty will mess your concepts. In the beginning everything will look cool and beautiful but you will get the bitter reality slowly slowly as you will spend your time in classroom.
> 
> Most of the faculty is old students of that college .They sometime hire fresh graduates to teach students .



yup what u say is right but graphic era has one of the best faculties of uttarakhand and also from other states ...i bet in no ther university faculties are so much concerned about students ...i bet one who is concerned about himself has a very nice future here..



rahul_c said:


> How is this college? Recently went there, the campus and staff were very nice. But the fee is very high! Tuition fees alone is ~1.8 lakhs per annum. I dont want to end up loosing all my dad's savings and be job less after graduation. I got CSE, but not sure if it will be worth it.
> Last yr average placement was Rs 1,80,000 (~800 students) also 11 students were placed in samsung with 8 lakh per annum package.



dont worry the only thing u should be worried of is to properl utilize the resources u will get here .. faculties are best here ...that u would probably come to know after coming here ..dont look the average place ment cse has got the best placement here no need of worrying just study hard ..cz in colleges  u will have various disturbing elemets i advise u to keep a good company.....how ever discipline is very importantly taken care of ....and have u taken finally  admission???



rahul_c said:


> OK, but now it has got back it's recognized status and has also opened 2 colleges under it. They also changed faculty and hired IITians, lots of M. Tech & PHDs too. Fee though also has been increased from this yr.



2 more are upcoming lately followed by a medical college too...if u work a little your future is secure here ..



Anand_Tux said:


> May be you should checkout this  link--does anyone know how is the graphic era university dehradun? what is its average package?



i want to tell you that it is deemed now finally so no need to worry ..it has got its tag back ...


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 8, 2012)

@velociraptor: Great, which yr are you in? And about books I've heard we have to snatch them fast from library, whats the scene?

So due to financial reasons dad is saying join the Bhimtal campus. Fees is almost half and though it is still under construction CSE department is completed so is the hostel. Also its close to my city. They have invested 50 crores on Bhimtal campus already. I have submitted the fees a/c to Doon campus but it will be adjusted in next sem, so its final unless I get any government college in state counselling II.


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 8, 2012)

krazylearner said:


> If you want to learn truly then you have to study on your own . Internet is 100 times better resource then college .
> 
> College faculty will mess your concepts. In the beginning everything will look cool and beautiful but you will get the bitter reality slowly slowly as you will spend your time in classroom.
> 
> Most of the faculty is old students of that college.


Agreed on internet being best to study properly but faculty in GEU is OK, they dont hire old graduates now. I think this was the reason due to which they lost their affiliation earlier. 
Khan academy has already added CS videos and I plan on following them, same for PCM.


----------



## velociraptor (Jul 9, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> @velociraptor: Great, which yr are you in? And about books I've heard we have to snatch them fast from library, whats the scene?
> 
> So due to financial reasons dad is saying join the Bhimtal campus. Fees is almost half and though it is still under construction CSE department is completed so is the hostel. Also its close to my city. They have invested 50 crores on Bhimtal campus already. I have submitted the fees a/c to Doon campus but it will be adjusted in next sem, so its final unless I get any government college in state counselling II.



jst cmpleted my first yr now ...it up to your wish however himtal campus is not a deemed campus i e affiailated to geu dehradun but its good too..i am from rudrapur btw


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 9, 2012)

^I'm from Haldwani, I know Bhimtal is not deemed but its a recognized college under state government. I dont really have a choice.


----------



## krazylearner (Jul 9, 2012)

i have heard that marketers from different college make their fake profile on various famous  career forums  and misguide students .so be careful.


so do your research carefully before joining any college


----------



## rahul_c (Jul 9, 2012)

@velociraptor Check your private messages.


----------

